# Anyone want to see some giant anubias?



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice anubias! I'm guessing these are hastifolia?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice, have they bloomed for you at all?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

How does one even keep something that massive in a fishtank? I feel like it would be epic in something like a nile monitor enclosure....
planted monster reptile tanks ftw?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow - fantastic! Hastifolia is my favorite - I had no idea they could grow so large "topside" Makes me even more committed to turning one of my tanks into an open topped tank...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Woah, I don't think ziplock makes a bag that fits them


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Those look great. Very cool.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you think those would fit in my 2 gallon spec? :tongue: :icon_lol:


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

OMG that's really huge


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice, have they bloomed for you at all?


They bloom regularly. The blooms are not a nice looking as standard underwater anubias blooms though.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Elppan said:


> Do you think those would fit in my 2 gallon spec? :tongue: :icon_lol:


I doubt it. You could probably cut off a couple of leaves and put them in your spec like a vase.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Wow - fantastic! Hastifolia is my favorite - I had no idea they could grow so large "topside" Makes me even more committed to turning one of my tanks into an open topped tank...


I love open top tanks. I even have a second set of lights on my ceiling so that these can grow above my tank lights. I have a journal if you want to check it out.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

yikesjason said:


> I doubt it. You could probably cut off a couple of leaves and put them in your spec like a vase.


Hahaha those things are bigger than I am! I like my nice small ones, they have you know... a SLIGHT size difference to my newest one, a nana petite! LOL :fish:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow!!!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

yikesjason said:


> I love open top tanks. I even have a second set of lights on my ceiling so that these can grow above my tank lights. I have a journal if you want to check it out.


I clicked on the link to your 150, thinking that might be it - you freaked me out in the first post when you said your 125 split a seam. I have a 125 that's so off level the water is 1" higher on one end than the other. I ignore it, but now I'll start fretting over sleepless nights again! lol

Speaking of open topped tanks, I have a QT tank that's open - it's only a 10g and the evaporation is wicked. How often do you find yourself topping your open tanks? The tank I am thinking about doing an open riparium with is a 40B.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

That pic of you and the plant beed to be on the Plant Profile page. If for no other reason than for people that doubt growth sizes.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you have any photos of the tank with the plants in them?


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome plants man.

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of the 33gal with the plants now. I had to do a little trimming on them before planting them.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I clicked on the link to your 150, thinking that might be it - you freaked me out in the first post when you said your 125 split a seam. I have a 125 that's so off level the water is 1" higher on one end than the other. I ignore it, but now I'll start fretting over sleepless nights again! lol
> 
> Speaking of open topped tanks, I have a QT tank that's open - it's only a 10g and the evaporation is wicked. How often do you find yourself topping your open tanks? The tank I am thinking about doing an open riparium with is a 40B.


dear lord get that thing level! thats bad!

Back on subject, those are monstrous!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

yikesjason said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the 33gal with the plants now. I had to do a little trimming on them before planting them.


Wow. I love the open top tank. The anubias look great with the stump-looking driftwood in the front.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Those things are monsters! Wow!


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Those anubias plants are awesome!! I love the tank and the look of them growing out of it!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

So what species are these again?


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

is it not Anubias gigantea? CMIIW


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Are the blooms more fragrant than smaller ones?


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

That is absolutely insane! I have a couple of hastifolias, but I can't see them ever growing this big. Never knew they could reach such a size.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, that is pretty badass!


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, get like a 6 foot tall tank and that thing would look sweet  Awsome plant


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

They have gotten even bigger. They are now higher than the bar I suspend my LEDs from.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you mist the foliage to keep it moist? Is that anubias hastifolia or anubias gigantea?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't mist it and I am not sure what kind of anubias it is. I think it is gigantea because it is not so narrow and arrow shaped as hastifolia.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

This thread! Just WOW! Thank you for the share!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never thought I'd use 'epic' to describe anubias......those are truly magnificent


----------



## cifinest33rd (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Awesome... Just hope it dont come alive (little shop of horror) feed me Seymour! Lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

These are just beautiful.


----------



## pikachux3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Holy cow


----------



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

Well if you ever decide you want to get rid of any of it, PM me. I would most definitely be interested. I think it would look pretty good in my 33 long.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

damn those buggers are monstrous! lovely tank layout and really like those light covers btw ^^ where did you buy the plant from originally?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> damn those buggers are monstrous! lovely tank layout and really like those light covers btw ^^ where did you buy the plant from originally?


I bought it from someone local 4 or 5 years ago. I have split it several times and keep thinning the leaves every couple of months.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

My hastifolia pales on comparison.

Gotta try some monster anubias if I ever make a monster riparium.


----------

